# Interesting predictions



## GreatBets (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey everyone! In this thread I will post one prediction per day (from daily parlay). I’ll keep a bankroll starting from 10000$ so that you can better see the results. I’ll play by flat: 1% per one bet.

If you like it you can make paid subscription following the link: predictions and parlays.

First bet:
Basketball. Women. Olympics. Brazil.
Opponents: Australia - France
Prediction: France total points over 62.5
Odd: 1.85

Bet: 100$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 10, 2016)

Australia - France - win
Bankroll: 10085$

Next:
Basketball. Men. Olympics. Brazil.
Opponents: Serbia - France
Prediction: Serbia (-3)
Odd: 1.91

Bet: 100,85$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 13, 2016)

Serbia - France - lose
Bankroll: 9984,15$

Football. England. Premier League
Opponents: Hull City - Leicester City
Prediction: 2
Odd: 1.93

Now I’ll play by Martingale.
Bet: 215$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 14, 2016)

Hull City - Leicester City - lose
Bankroll: 9769,15$


Football. Norway - Eliteserien
Opponents: Odd - Sarpsborg 08
Prediction: Total Goals (Sarpsborg 08) under 1
Odd: 1.86

Bet: 483$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 15, 2016)

GreatBets.info
Odd - Sarpsborg 08 - win
10184,53$

Soccer. Russia - Premier League
Opponents: Orenburg - Amkar Perm
Prediction: Home (0)
Odd: 1,95

Bet: 110$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 16, 2016)

GreatBets.info
Orenburg - Amkar Perm - push
10184,53$

Handball. Women. Olympics. 1/4 finals.
Opponents: Brazil - Netherlands
Prediction: Total Goals (Netherlands) over 25.5
Odd: 1.78

Bet: 110$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 17, 2016)

GreatBets.info
Brazil - Netherlands - win
10270,33$

Football. Russian. FNL.
Opponents: Yenisey - Spartak Moskva II
Prediction: Total Goals (Spartak Moskva II) over 1
Odd: 1.85

Bet: 110$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 18, 2016)

GreatBets.info
Yenisey - Spartak Moskva II - win
10363,83$

Champions Hockey League
Opponents: Vaxjo Lakers HC - Mlada Boleslav
Prediction: Total (Mlada Boleslav) over 2
Odd: 2.31

Bet: 110$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 19, 2016)

GreatBets.info
Vaxjo Lakers HC - Mlada Boleslav - win
10507,93$

Football. France. Ligue 1
Opponents: Lyon - Caen
Prediction: Total Over 3
Odd: 1.934

Bet: 110$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 20, 2016)

GreatBets.info
Lyon - Caen - lose
10397,93

Champions Hockey League. Group stage.
Opponents: Fribourg-Gotteron - EHC München
Prediction: Total Over 5.5
Odd: 2.00

Bet: 220$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 20, 2016)

Wrong match. I gave a prediction for the match Fribourg - Red Bull. I'm sorry.


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 21, 2016)

GreatBets.info
Fribourg-Gotteron - EHC München - lose (forget my previous post )
10177,93$

Handball. EHF European U-18 Championship. Men. 3rd Place
Opponents: Germany U-18 - Slovenia U-18
Prediction: Total Over 54.5
Odd: 1.85

Bet: 500$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 23, 2016)

GreatBets.info
Germany U-18 - Slovenia U-18 - lose
9677,93$

Football. Asian Champions League. 1/4 finals. The first matches.
Opponents: Shanghai East Asia - Jeonbuk Motors
Prediction: Both Teams To Score: Yes
Odd: 1.91

Bet: 1000$


----------



## GreatBets (Aug 28, 2016)

Shanghai East Asia - Jeonbuk Motors - lose

Football. Denmark - Superliga
Opponents: Brøndby - København
Prediction: Total under 2.5
Odd: 1.87


----------



## GreatBets (Sep 3, 2016)

Brøndby - København - win

Hockey. Club friendlies.
Opponents: Ingolstadt Rollschuh - Rapperswill
Prediction: Total (Ingolstadt Rollschuh) over 5
Odd: 1.9

We at Blogabet: https://greatbets_info.blogabet.com/


----------

